# New flounder gigging video



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

New video from MulletMan is out on YouTube, check it out at the link below.






Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

Tagged for later

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

nice


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Slayed them that night.


----------

